# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  2020 Hurricane Forecast- CSU Meteorology Project-

## stbartshopper

Colorado State University projects ENSO (El Nino Southern Oscillation) to be without formation of El Nino. This results in an average to above average amount of storm activity. It is early as the season of hurricanes doesnt start until June 1 I believe. The forecast range at this point is 8-17 named storms, 3-11 hurricanes and 2-5 major hurricanes.
Lets hope this area of the Forum remains inactive.

----------

